# Uber in Phoenix cheating riders or drivers?



## Travis B (Oct 3, 2014)

With 15 baseball teams in Spring Training here in the Phoenix area, Uber often shows several different locations having surge pricing. That being the case, I have driven to the middle of a surge area and get NO pings. I then drive around that surge area, NO pings. Also, I try driving from that surge area to the surge location that is connected to it, and still NO pings.

Consider the following as possibilities.

A - The areas are showing surge prices being charged to the riders, but there really is not surge demand. The extra Uber drivers in that area are really not needed. Uber is just increasing their profits by charging surge prices on the trips that are being taken.

B - Uber actually does have the surge demand, but for whatever reason, I am not getting the pings.

*Does anyone know if Uber will "black ball" a driver and their access to trips is limited in some way?*

*Might there be a technical reason why I am not getting the trips?*

When I email Uber about this, I get the standard "cut and paste answer" that does not answer my question.

When I go to the local Uber office and talk to someone, they are of no help.

Does anyone have any ideas on this?

Any help on this will be appreciated!!!

Travis B


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

C - when there is a surge passengers wait for it to be over.
Don't believe me? Fire up Lyft, when Uber surges Lyft pings like crazy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Travis B said:


> With 15 baseball teams in Spring Training here in the Phoenix area, Uber often shows several different locations having surge pricing. That being the case, I have driven to the middle of a surge area and get NO pings. I then drive around that surge area, NO pings. Also, I try driving from that surge area to the surge location that is connected to it, and still NO pings.
> 
> Consider the following as possibilities.
> 
> B - Uber actually does have the surge demand, but for whatever reason, I am not getting the pings.


I'd guess B. I've often wondered if new drivers get more pimp and pump action to keep them up and running longer before they burn out. I think they know longer term drivers are going to be the first to bail on the next Uber adverse driver actions/price cuts.

I've wondered if Lyft is the same. After this latest onboarding effort I feel like I've been relegated to driver hell. Longer ping distances than prior. Pax with heavier lifting requirements. Definitely LESS pay run rates. All smacks of a coming price smackdown to me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Travis B said:


> *Might there be a technical reason why I am not getting the trips?*


Your profile says you're in New York. Are you sure you're in Phoenix? Do you like drugs?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Can you believe this that Uber will turn on the heat map to get more drivers out and there is no high demand but only to give coverage just in case high demand arise?


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

just turn on your RIDER ap during a surge. it tells you there is a surge how much per mile and minute, at the bottom is an "Email me when the surge is over" button. Id assume 90% of riders use this option, I know I would. late nights is when they are drunk and just don't care. My rule is simply unless there is a big event or its after 0100 in the morning, surge does little to nothing for you! don't chase the red, it NEVER works, best thing to do is pay attention to were it turns red the most and cam out there on a regular basis.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Travis B said:


> With 15 baseball teams in Spring Training here in the Phoenix area, Uber often shows several different locations having surge pricing. That being the case, I have driven to the middle of a surge area and get NO pings. I then drive around that surge area, NO pings. Also, I try driving from that surge area to the surge location that is connected to it, and still NO pings.
> 
> Consider the following as possibilities.
> 
> ...


They definitely control everything, if not black ball. A while ago a few of my co-workers(full time job) and I were driving for Uber. We were all in a guarantee status(so I thought) and I was sitting still so I called my co-workers who seemed to be busy each time I called them. I finally asked where they were to get all these pings & we were often in the same area. I figured oh well I'm on a guarantee so it's not going to affect me too much. Fast forward to when it was time to get paid, I was very short. I questioned Uber & they said I failed to meet the minimum hour requirements for the guarantee. I thought I had to be logged on for at least 2 hours during the specified period in the specified area as they had done on Thursday nights each week for several weeks prior to this, however they changed it to 2.5 hours. I logged on 2 hours before the end of the guarantee so it was impossible to meet the minimum qualification for a guarantee. Uber knew this so they did not give me many riders like they gave my co-workers because they(Uber) would have to pay my co-workers a certain amount per hour if the co-workers didn't get it in fares, whereas Uber wouldn't have to pay me anything as I didn't qualify for the guarantee. This theory was tested a few more times with my co-workers and myself.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Super G said:


> They definitely control everything, if not black ball. A while ago a few of my co-workers(full time job) and I were driving for Uber. We were all in a guarantee status(so I thought) and I was sitting still so I called my co-workers who seemed to be busy each time I called them. I finally asked where they were to get all these pings & we were often in the same area. I figured oh well I'm on a guarantee so it's not going to affect me too much. Fast forward to when it was time to get paid, I was very short. I questioned Uber & they said I failed to meet the minimum hour requirements for the guarantee. I thought I had to be logged on for at least 2 hours during the specified period in the specified area as they had done on Thursday nights each week for several weeks prior to this, however they changed it to 2.5 hours. I logged on 2 hours before the end of the guarantee so it was impossible to meet the minimum qualification for a guarantee. Uber knew this so they did not give me many riders like they gave my co-workers because they(Uber) would have to pay my co-workers a certain amount per hour if the co-workers didn't get it in fares, whereas Uber wouldn't have to pay me anything as I didn't qualify for the guarantee. This theory was tested a few more times with my co-workers and myself.


Interesting. I am suspecting a similar fare feed from Lyft if a driver doesn't sign up or qualify for guarantees. Never had such a piss poor feed of pax as this last weekend. Got every sucky ping imaginable. Long distance burb land. Thanks, but no thanks. Lyft off.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

ive noticed when im looking at guarantee on a slow night I start getting rides 15 min away, the say 25 min after I hit navigation. I take them, it uses time in my guarantee hr. it meets the 1 ride per hr rule. there is no way there is not a closer diver at 8pm on a wed night. I think uber wants me to not take the call, problem is I worked a job that paid a hrly guarantee for 13 years I know exactly how this game is played. Never start before 59 min past the hour. take every single call no matter how far. drive the speed limit. give your riders a few extra minutes before you call them, offer to stop if they need anything before you get to the location. you want fewer trips , more time. because of ubers 1.00 fee per ride, 1- 12 mile ride pays more then 2-6 mile rides or 3- 4 mile rides pays even less. the rule is if you get above guarantee early, then the above does not apply to you, if its a slow night ...make it as slow as you can. plus offering to stop is just good customer service and will get you tips and higher ratings. if you take more then a 10 minute break you might as well take the rest of the hour because if that hour does not meet time standards you will only get paid what you get called, and that money will simply pay off your past hours guarantee. so if you mark up at 9:15 get two trips for a total of 13.00$ by 10:00PM, that money simply is guarantee uber does not have to pay you! you basically just did those two trips for free. if you waited until 9:59 to turn on your ap, and never took those two trips your check would be exactly the same.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

B


johnywinslow said:


> ive noticed when im looking at guarantee on a slow night I start getting rides 15 min away, the say 25 min after I hit navigation. I take them, it uses time in my guarantee hr. it meets the 1 ride per hr rule. there is no way there is not a closer diver at 8pm on a wed night. I think uber wants me to not take the call, problem is I worked a job that paid a hrly guarantee for 13 years I know exactly how this game is played. Never start before 59 min past the hour. take every single call no matter how far. drive the speed limit. give your riders a few extra minutes before you call them, offer to stop if they need anything before you get to the location. you want fewer trips , more time. because of ubers 1.00 fee per ride, 1- 12 mile ride pays more then 2-6 mile rides or 3- 4 mile rides pays even less. the rule is if you get above guarantee early, then the above does not apply to you, if its a slow night ...make it as slow as you can. plus offering to stop is just good customer service and will get you tips and higher ratings. if you take more then a 10 minute break you might as well take the rest of the hour because if that hour does not meet time standards you will only get paid what you get called, and that money will simply pay off your past hours guarantee. so if you mark up at 9:15 get two trips for a total of 13.00$ by 10:00PM, that money simply is guarantee uber does not have to pay you! you basically just did those two trips for free. if you waited until 9:59 to turn on your ap, and never took those two trips your check would be exactly the same.


But does the Uber driver pay the ride fee?


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

remy said:


> Can you believe this that Uber will turn on the heat map to get more drivers out and there is no high demand but only to give coverage just in case high demand arise?


 Do you know this as a fact, because I've always suspected it.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Tha


johnywinslow said:


> just turn on your RIDER ap during a surge. it tells you there is a surge how much per mile and minute, at the bottom is an "Email me when the surge is over" button. Id assume 90% of riders use this option, I know I would. late nights is when they are drunk and just don't care. My rule is simply unless there is a big event or its after 0100 in the morning, surge does little to nothing for you! don't chase the red, it NEVER works, best thing to do is pay attention to were it turns red the most and cam out there on a regular basis.


Correct. That's exactly how I do it. And Sometimes I'll drop off & happen to be in a high 2x & above surge area, so I'll wait:& within minutes1) red will disappear, 2)I'll get a ping for 1.5 & lower, or 3) I'll get a ping with no surge @ all even though I'm still in the red.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Let's face it, Uber incentives, guarantees and don't leave out the perks are skewed . 
Example one would be the rate cut and Uber stated the drivers in Chicago saw a 12% increase in revenue.
If there are any drivers from Chicago who could shed some light as to increase in mileage and time or is Uber only showing info on drivers who only drive in the city which would mean a shorter distance and time to pax pickup.
Uncle Travis loves to spew his rhetoric about $25.00 hr to lure new drivers, only to have those newbies show up on this site asking WTF am I doing wrong ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

takeitintheuber said:


> Uncle Travis loves to spew his rhetoric about $25.00 hr to lure new drivers, only to have those newbies show up on this site asking WTF am I doing wrong ?


IF rate cuts anywhere meant more money THEN why the need for guarantees? Obviously too many drivers aren't suckers for bullshit from Uber, donating their time and resources.

Uber amounts to a petty scam being run on part time cabbie wannabes.

Nice handle by the way. You'll get along fine here.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh huh, so much wrong with this thread. Just because it's surging doesn't mean you are going to get a ping, you have to be close to the action, same with trip length, getting a good long trip during surge is an art form, requires brains....and experience to know where the long trips are, and more importantly who can actually afford them, college town may be surging good, but broke college kids will wait so pings go to a trickle, resort town has higher end customers, may be surging slightly lower but pax still accept. We have long speculated on this site that ratings play into pings, as well as the race of the driver, but I attribute most speculation on surge to inexperience and ineptitude. I have read several rookies post on here about how they were literally sitting at the surge symbol on the map as if the permanent symbol in the middle of the geo area had anything to do with it actually being busy at that precise location. Once you start to figure it out you'll be amazed at how you can be more effective, I watch drivers sit through no surge, light surges, then 2x+, I pop up in the alley closer to the patio where the pax are, snag the ping and roll out while they still sit there watching Netflix. Taking pings at 1.4x at 1:55am is nice, waiting till 2:20am and 4.4x is much nicer, you need to know the flow of traffic, when bars close, which ones are open longer, and which strip clubs are open latest. This is not idiot proof.


----------

